# VETS LIST - September 2010



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Updated List of Vets recommended by Members.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

excellent shall i add it to our downloads section ?


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Many thanks Keith for your hard work this is very useful


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Shall I add it to our downloads section ?

The August list is in the Members Motorhoming Guides section under the thread 'Vets at French Channel Ports' and I'd appreciate the September list being posted to supersede the previous one.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith

I've added the vet list to the forum downloads <<HERE>>


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Keith

I've also updated it in the Members Motorhoming Guides as usual.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-627484.html#627484

Thanks

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for adding the list to the Guides.

There haven't been any 'new' vets posted on this Forum this month.
I might start another thread asking for the name of Vets who Members have used recently.
What do you think?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I might start another thread asking for the name of Vets who Members have used recently.
> What do you think?


Good time to do it Keith, just at the end of the main season. (I could make it a sticky for a while so people notice it. There are no other stickies at the moment, so no problem.)

Thanks for providing the data as a .pdf file BTW.

I have added a note in case anyone doesn't have Adobe or another Reader installed, so accessibility problems should be a thing of the past.

Very useful database for those who need it - thanks again for your time.

Dave


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti,a request thst is now popping up frequently on www.camperonline.it . May I add a link for them? Many thanks,
saluti,
eddied


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

New list for October will include GPS co-ordinates for all the Vets.

Still time to submit new Vets if you haven't already done so.


----------



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Kieth this will come in useful next week, but I just realised I am booked to return on the Monday morning tunnel in October and forgot that vets may be closed over the weekend. Anyone know if the vets are available at weekend and is it 48hrs prior to return or 24hrs.
cheers


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Passports must be stamped between 48 and 24 hours before the time of your train departure.

If your leaving on Monday morning then you'll have to see a Vet sometime on Saturday afternoon - as far as I know all vets are shut on Sundays.

It depends on where you are in France on the Saturday but there are some Vets on the List who are definately open that day.

Try ringing around some vets in the area that you hope to be and book an appointment.

Remember the Passport stamp must be within the 48/24 window for your Train departure time and not just when you arrive at the Eurotunnel centre.


----------

